# Sherline Mill



## catia user (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello,
New here I have really enjoyed reading the posts on this form.
I have a question,
Recently bought a sherline lathe and mill and would like to know if anyone here knows anything
About the control box?
And are these steppers or servos?
and is this set up ready to run?
About What Year is this Mill?
Attached are pictures

Thanks all
Daniel Escobedo


----------



## mikey (Dec 12, 2017)

That looks like a stock Sherline CNC setup with stepper motors. Not sure about the controller box, though - that doesn't look stock. You might contact Sherline and get their input.


----------

